# Installing oak spindle railing



## Bozzy (Feb 22, 2008)

A good friend of mine removed the old iron railing in his typical split-entry house. He purchased the materials (oak spindles and railing) to replace it about 6 months ago, and _hasn't_ _got to it yet_. He is a fairly decent DIYer, and I think he could handle it with some proper instructions. Anyone know of a good web link or book, with detailed instructions for this task.


----------



## wink (Aug 2, 2006)

dejavu


----------



## Bozzy (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks, very helpful.:glare:


----------



## wink (Aug 2, 2006)

look in finish carpentry, just about the same thread


----------



## Bozzy (Feb 22, 2008)

Now that was helpful, thank you.


----------



## The Woodtick (Mar 30, 2008)

The place this guy should try is *thestairguy.com.* He calls himself the stair guy. I saw him at a work shop he gave at this lumber yard I use. This character is truly amazing with the work he has done. He has stair building self help videos available. I got his first one. I think it was good stuff.:clap:


----------

